# Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?



## exesus (27. März 2017)

*Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich überlege schon seit einiger Zeit auf Linux zu wechseln, diesmal dann nicht nur für einen Raspberry PI oder als DualBoot für einen älteren Laptop sondern für meinen Tower den ich für mehr oder weniger alles nutze, also Games, Filme gucken (Streaming), Dokumente usw. 
Man hört ja immer wieder, dass das Spielen unter Linux nicht so super sein soll, allerdings ist es bei mir so, dass ich es meist einfach nur von Leuten höre, die das Wiederholen, sich aber nicht mit der Materie auseinandersetzen. Ich habe mal ein wenig gegoogelt und man findet ja schon einige Vergleiche/Benchmarks. Bei einigen Spielen gibt es schon einige deutliche Leistungsunterschiede, bei einigen wenigen anderen sind sie gar nicht so groß. Was ich mich auch gefragt habe: Es gibt ja entsprechende Programme, wie z.B. Wine mit denen man auch Windowsprogramme unter Linux nutzen kann. Ist sowas auch für Spiele geeignet? In deren DB sind ja auch Titel wie z.B. Witcher 3 oder CS GO vertreten und die laufen wohl ganz okay/gut...
Andere Anwendungen sind vermutlich eher weniger das Problem oder gibt es da Sachen, die man gerne übersieht? Irgendwas Richtung Streaming (Amazon/Netflix) oder so?
Ist es grundsätzliche eine gute Idee oder doch eher mehr gut gemeint als gut gedacht? ^^ 
Mit der Hardware: i7 4790k, R9 390, Gigabyte Gaming 3 (z Chipsatz) sollte das doch einigermaßen hinhauen oder ist das noch zu neu? Da gibt es doch immer Probleme mit den Treibern bei "zu neuer" Hardware? 
Auf was sollte man sich bei solch einer Umstellung gefasst machen? Ich hab zwar ein wenig Erfahrung, aber nicht im alltäglichen, privaten und produktiven Gebrauch für den Standardrechner ^^. 

Mich würden mal eure Erfahrungen interessieren 

Danke fürs Lesen und für hoffentlich einige Antworten 
exesus


----------



## lunaticx (28. März 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Moin,

also mit Linux / Gaming / Wine hab ich auch ein wenig rumgespielt.

Deine Hardware sollte von Linux unterstützt werden. Wie es mit Grafikkartentreibern von AMD unter Linux bestellt ist, keine Ahnung bei arbeitet Nvidia.
Wird aber dort nicht unbedingt besser sein.

Darfst dich aber vorallem bei Wine auf Bastelarbeit einstellen.
Damit laufen zwar "viele" Spiele ... aber definitiv nicht alle, und erst recht nicht vom Release weg.

Was du dir anschauen kannst, eine virtuelle Maschine mit VGA Passthrough zu installieren.
Ist vom Handling (nicht von der Konfig) her, komfortabler als ein Daulboot und du hast ca. 95% Spieleperformance 

Aber alles in allem würde ich, sofern du es komfortabel möchtest nicht von Windows als primäres Gaming-OS wechseln 

Greetz


----------



## rabe08 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Ich bin hauptsächlich Linux-Nutzer und schreibe gerade von meinem Linux-Notebook. Ich habe nur einen PC, auf dem Windows installiert ist. Und das nur aus einem Grund: Gaming. 

Im großen und ganzen würde ich sagen: Linux für alles, außer Gaming, Windows nur für Gaming. In der Windowsinstallation habe ich noch nicht mal ein Office installiert. Es gibt noch einige weitere Nischen, die unter Windows einfach besser laufen, die mich aber nicht betreffen. Hier geht es oft um spezielle Hardware, bei der die Linux-Unterstützung qualitativ nicht mit Windows mithalten kann. Audio, Video, Meßtechnik.

Wine mag ich nicht so. Ich habe es im Moment auf einem Rechner installiert, dem Notebook meiner Frau. Sie hat mal für einen Verlag gearbeitet, es wurde explizit Microsoft Office benötigt. Bis auf das Drucken habe ich alles in Wine zum Laufen bekommen, war in dem Fall auch kein Problem. Export als PDF und das dann drucken, wichtig waren die Dateien für den Verlag. Für das Spielen aktueller Spiele sehe ich Wine nicht. das von lunaticx angeführte VGA Passthrough wäre da besser. 

In meinem Fall, (etwas) Programmieren und viel Schreiben, sehe ich Linux inzwischen als das bessere Betriebssystem an. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es beim Gaming genauso wäre. Gut, gerade durch das Steam-Engagement hat sich da viel verbessert. Es gibt auch interessante Open-Source Games. Ich zocke gerne auch mal eine Runde 0 A.D. und freue mich, dass es sowas als Open Source gibt. Aber es wird noch dauern, bis ich meine Windowsinstallation in den Ruhestand schicke.


----------



## HisN (28. März 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Gaming: Windows, es sei denn Du zockst nette Unterhaltungstitel.
Aber die ganzen AAA-Produktionen bekommst Du unter Linux gar nicht zum laufen (auch mit Wine nicht, weil dem die neueren DX-Modi fehlen), nativ bekommst Du sie nicht, und die die da sind performen meistens erbärmlich. Und da ich in UHD unterwegs bin, wo es sowieso auf jedes Fizelchen Leistung ankommt .... umsonst.


----------



## XT1024 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*



exesus schrieb:


> Ist es grundsätzliche eine gute Idee oder doch eher mehr gut gemeint als gut gedacht?


Was bringt es denn? Bastellösungen weil's Spaß macht?
So sehr _mich_ MS sei einigen Jahren auch ankotzt, _ich_ werde ich mich momentan deshalb trotzdem nicht so einschränken eben weil es _mir_ überhaupt nichts bringt.


Mein Spielekonsum geht langsam zurück und wer weiß, in 5 Jahren ist es evtl so weit.  Dann müsste ich wohl einen *adäquaten* Ersatz für z. B. DxO finden oder in den kalten Apfel beißen (VM).


> Auf was sollte man sich bei solch einer Umstellung gefasst machen?


Bastelarbeit und ein Windows für Spiele.  Ich hatte es vor einiger Zeit mal ausprobiert aber nö, diese 100% unnötige Bastelei war _mir_ echt zu bl0ed.


Ach, dual boot und -danke für den Hinweis- VM ist _für mich_ in solchen Fällen genau so ein Käse. Aus obskuren Gründen für alles außer Spiele ein Linux zu bemühen obwohl das alles unter dem eh benötigten Windows läuft? Pfff...




 Auf der einen Seite wurden von manchen Unsummen für tollen super plus deLuxe RAM ausgegeben und sich 0 bis~0% Leistungssteigerung erhofft, 5% OC betrieben und andere werfen einfach so ein vielfaches davon weg.


----------



## rabe08 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Was bringt es denn? Bastellösungen weil's Spaß macht?
> 
> ...
> Bastelarbeit und ein Windows für Spiele.  Ich hatte es vor einiger Zeit mal ausprobiert aber nö, diese 100% unnötige Bastelei war _mir_ echt zu bl0ed.
> ...



Aktuelle Linux-Distris haben nichts, aber überhaupt nichts mehr mit "Bastellösung" zu tun. In der Regel ist das Paket runder und umfangreicher als eine Windowsinstallation. Und alles funktioniert. Ich kriege z.B. jedesmal die Krätze, wenn ich jemanden Helfe, eine Java-Entwicklungsumgebung unter Windows zum Laufen zu bekommen. Bis da mal alle Einträge in der PATH-Variablen sind... Unter Linux habe ich ein gutes Dutzend IDEs installiert (halt für verschiedene Sprachen) und ALLES, wirklich ALLES lief direkt nach der Installation.

Falls Du unter Basteln verstehst, das Du unter Linux an Schrauben drankommst, die Windows noch nicht mal hat, um Dein System auf Deine Anforderungen anzupassen, hast Du schon recht. BTW, hast du schon mal versucht, unter Windows eine beliebige Anwendung in ihrem aktuellen State einzufrieren und später fortzusetzen? Als reiner Windowsuser weiß man gar nicht, wie schön sowas sein kann.


----------



## Shutterfly (28. März 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Persönliche Meinung:

Du kannst unter Linux schon viele Spiele gut spielen. Inzwischen auch immer mehr Spiele nativ, so dass man auf Sachen wie Wine eigentlich selten zurückgreifen muss. CS:GO gibt es z.B. nativ für Linux.

Wenn du jedoch ein Freund von aktuellen AAA Titeln bist, dann wirst du mit Linux eher nicht warm werden. Hier könnte man wirklich noch die angesprochene Möglichkeit über Virtualisierung und PCIe Passthrough in Betracht ziehen, verlangt jedoch passende Hardware und etwas Einarbeitungszeit von dir. 

Persönlich mache ich z.B. davon Gebrauch. Windows nutze ich nur noch für das Gaming und meine Banking-Software, da es diese nicht für Linux gibt.



XT1024 schrieb:


> Aus obskuren Gründen für alles außer Spiele ein Linux zu bemühen obwohl das alles unter dem eh benötigten Windows läuft? Pfff...



Die Aussage trifft jedoch nur auf Office-User und Gamer zu  Sobald man etwas im Bereich IT unterwegs ist, wird man recht schnell die Vorzüge von Linux erkennen und schätzen lernen.


----------



## XT1024 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Aktuelle Linux-Distris haben nichts, aber überhaupt nichts mehr mit "Bastellösung" zu tun.


Es geht schon um den Problemfall Spiele, oder nicht?
Auf dem dafür gedachten System laufen die. Ohne WINE, ohne sich die 20 von Haus aus funktionierenden Spiele herauszusuchen und ohne für den Rest doch das andere OS nehmen zu _müssen_.


Shutterfly schrieb:


> Die Aussage trifft jedoch nur auf Office-User und Gamer zu


Ich lese jedenfalls keine zu sehr abweichende Zielgruppe heraus.


----------



## VikingGe (28. März 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Ganz ehrlich, wenn du dir Linux auf dem Desktop einfach mal anschauen willst - danach sieht es mir bei dem Text bislang aus - dann installier es entweder als Zweitsystem oder gleich in einer VM, bei der man nicht viel kaputt machen kann. Wenn du Linux dann wirklich als Haupt-OS zum Arbeiten verwendest, kann man immer noch über das Thema Gaming reden (ein Windows als Zweitsystem ist nach wie vor Pflicht).

Ich spiele aus Bequemlichkeit alles, was irgendwie halbwegs akzeptabel läuft, unter Linux - hat nebenbei auch den Vorteil, dass das nachher in der Steam-Statistik auftaucht, getreu dem Motto _jede Stimme zählt_  Wine nutze ich hauptsächlich für ältere Spiele wie Anno 1503/1701 und World of Warships, die nicht übermäßig viel Leistung brauchen und demenstsprechend gut bis sehr gut laufen. Übermäßig viele Spiele kommen da bei mir nicht zusammen, aber durchaus einiges an Spielstunden.



			
				HisN schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die ganzen AAA-Produktionen bekommst Du unter Linux gar nicht zum laufen (auch mit Wine nicht, weil dem die neueren DX-Modi fehlen),


Gibt noch einen Grund: Denuvo. Spiele mit Denuvo funktionieren grundsätzlich nicht (siehe Doom, bevor es da entfernt wurde), und werden wahrscheinlich auch nie funktionieren, weil sie aktiv das Debugging verhindern.



> Mit der Hardware: i7 4790k, R9 390, Gigabyte Gaming 3 (z Chipsatz) sollte das doch einigermaßen hinhauen oder ist das noch zu neu?


Die Hardware ist nach keiner denkbaren Definition "neu", die ist seit Jahren auf dem Markt. Wenn du nicht gerade eine hoffnungslos veraltete Distribution wie Debian benutzen willst, wird es da kein Problem geben.

Wenn du es trotz allem mit Spielen unter Linux probieren willst: Da du eine AMD-Grafikkarte hast, solltest du aber unbedingt eine Distro mit aktuellen Softwarepaketen nutzen, denn aktuelle Treiberversionen sind da Pflicht - da gibt es alle paar Monate wirklich große Updates. Die freien AMD-Treiber sind inzwischen halbwegs konkurrenzfähig, es gibt aber immer noch einige Performance-Probleme in einigen Spielen, die nach und nach angegangen werden.

Insofern wäre das demnächst kommende Ubuntu 17.04 das abosolute Minimum, meiner Ansicht nach - wenn du dir etwas mehr Bastelei zutraust, dann auch gerne eine Rolling Release-Distribution wie Arch oder das darauf aufbauende Antergos, da gibt es solche Updates immer recht zeitnah und nicht nur alle 6 Monate.


----------



## exesus (28. März 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Wow, erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten :O Damit hätte ich gar nicht so gerechnet ^^.

Also erstmal zum UseCase: Neben den Spielen bin ich auch eher in Richtung (Web-) Entwicklung  usw. unterwegs und da gibt es ja schon Vorzüge von Linux. 
Das Gaming mit Wine keine gute Idee ist, habe ich auch verstanden, ich denke, da wäre eine Lösung wie PCIe Passthrough eine interessante Sache, sollte sogar mit der vorhandenen Hardware hinhauen. Bei einem Umstieg sollte ich vielleicht am besten meine genutzten Programme und Spiele mal auflisten und herausfinden, wie ich sie unter Linux verwenden könnte. 
Warum ich von Win weg will? Ein guter Bekannter (der allerdings kaum spielt) nutzt auf seinem Laptop (einziger Rechner) Ubuntu und ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie schnell er entsprechende Sachen konfigurieren kann, wenn wir zusammen was entwickeln. Daher habe ich auch auf meinem Laptop Ubuntu drauf, allerdings nutze ich das nur, wenn man sich mal trifft und was zusammenbearbeitet.
Da ich auch bei den Spielen eher bei so Titeln wie z.B. CS GO, World of Tanks, Heroes of the Storm, Witcher 3 zur Zeit bin, ist das wahrscheinlich auch eine echt schwierige Sache herauszufinden, was genau benötigt wird und sinnvoll ist. 
Die grundlegende Frage ist halt auch, ob sich ein Umstieg für mich in irgendeiner Hinsicht lohnen würde, außer das man halt von Windows endlich weg ist, das ja irgendwann bei Windows 10 enden soll (ich bin noch zufrieden mit 8.1 unterwegs, auch wenn einige Anpassungen notwendig waren) und auf 10 habe ich halt gar keine Lust. Die Gründe dazu würden wahrscheinlich auch eine ziemlich lange Diskussion aufwerfen ^^.
DualBoot sehe ich auch als keine Lösung an, unter anderem aus dem schon oft angeführten Grund Komfort. Auf Linux zu arbeiten und verschiedene Sachen im Hintergrund zu haben (Musik, ein paar Tabs usw.) und alles schließen zu müssen, nur weil man ein Spiel starten will? Finde ich tatsächlich auch etwas unpraktisch. 
Ich werde mir daher mal dieses GPU Passthrough genauer anschauen, vielleicht mal mit einer verfügbaren Festplatte ausprobieren und dabei alles andere abklemmen, dann kann nicht viel kaputt gehen ^^. 

Nochmal danke für die Antworten, wer noch etwas hinzufügen möchte, gerne, ich werde hier auf jeden Fall weiterlesen, ich bin nur von der Menge der Beiträge etwas überrascht und werde die auch noch mehrmals lesen


----------



## VikingGe (28. März 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*



			
				exesus schrieb:
			
		

> Also erstmal zum UseCase: Neben den Spielen bin ich auch eher in Richtung (Web-) Entwicklung usw. unterwegs und da gibt es ja schon Vorzüge von Linux.


Das ist auf jeden Fall auch schonmal eine gute Voraussetzung, Kommandozeile und Konfigurationsdateien dürften dir dann ja keine Fremdwörter sein 



> DualBoot sehe ich auch als keine Lösung an, unter anderem aus dem schon oft angeführten Grund Komfort. Auf Linux zu arbeiten und verschiedene Sachen im Hintergrund zu haben (Musik, ein paar Tabs usw.) und alles schließen zu müssen, nur weil man ein Spiel starten will? Finde ich tatsächlich auch etwas unpraktisch.


Sicher ist es unpraktisch, aber der einzige Weg, das Beste aus beiden Welten zu bekommen. Ein Systemneustart dauert mit SSD keine zwei Minuten, und ich persönlich würde den sehr viel höheren Komfort auf dem Desktop und beim Programmieren unter Linux nicht aufgeben wollen, allerdings hängt das natürlich auch immer von deinen Prioritäten ab. Bei mir wird Windows im Schnitt vielleicht 2x die Woche für ausgedehntere (≥4h) Gaming-Sessions angeworfen, da ist das auf jeden Fall verschmerzbar.



> CS GO, World of Tanks, Heroes of the Storm, Witcher 3


Witcher 3 hat noch massive Grafikfehler, HotS weiß ich nicht, CS:Go läuft nativ und World of Tanks läuft mit Wine.


----------



## Cheytac (28. März 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Ich habe einen Desktop PC für Windows (Gaming und VM-Host) und einen Laptop für Arch Linux (Alles andere). Wenn ich auf dem Laptop spielen will, streame ich einfach vom Desktop und hab so das beste von beiden Welten. 

Ich würde nicht empfehlen mit aller Gewalt zu versuchen, AAA Titel unter Linux zu spielen. Das wird (leider) nur zu enttäuschenden Ergebnissen führen.


----------



## lunaticx (29. März 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Oder du machst es dir total einfach ... installierst eben Windows ... und darauf Linux als VM.

Damit umgehst du die Konfig (Hard - / Software) für PCIe-Passthrough, und die Bastelarbeit für Non-Native-Linuxgames


----------



## exesus (29. März 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Okay nochmal vielen Dank für die Infos, insbesondere an die Auflistung der Funktionalität der von mir genannten Spiele !
Ich bin noch am überlegen ist ja auch nichts, was eilt, dazu habe ich gerade eh wenig Zeit. Da ich aber eigentlich in den kommenden Zeit weniger spielen möchte und mich anderen Hobbys mehr zuwenden möchte, wäre Linux dahingehend natürlich auch recht gut regulierend ^^ Andererseits habe ich mir ja die Hardwarepower nicht umsonst gekauft und für jedes SPiel erst einige Tage einrichten... Und wenn man dann doch immer mal wieder abends nur eine Runde HotS oder CS GO spielen möchte (so ist es zur Zeit nämlich eher, jeden Abend ein wenig, dafür kaum noch ausgedehnte Abende/Nächte), da ist dann ein DualBoot auch irgendwie doof, insbesondere da das Spiel dann mitten im Abend ist und ich die anderen Programme (Schreibprogramme oder Musik usw.) einfach im Hintergrund offen lasse, auch wenn es vielleicht ein paar FPS kostet...


----------



## 1xok (31. März 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*



exesus schrieb:


> Das Gaming mit Wine keine gute Idee ist, habe ich auch verstanden



Das kommt ganz darauf an. Doom 2016 läuft unter Wine vorzüglich. Kein Wunder, ist ja auch in OpenGL/Vulkan implementiert und das läuft unter Linux genauso gut wie es das unter Windows tut. 

Die meisten Ports für Linux sind jedoch DirectX -> OpenGL Portierungen. Diese Umsetzungen laufen i.d.R. langsamer, da es für Linux keine native DirectX Unterstützung gibt.  

Allerdings erscheinen jetzt erste Spiele mit Vulkan-Unterstützung. Zuletzt einigermaßen überraschend Mad Max. Da ist die Vulkan-Unterstützung bisher sogar nur für Linux verfügbar. 

Doch generell steht Linux noch ganz am Anfang, was Spiele anbelangt. Es holt allerdings gut auf. Die Kinder in meiner Familie spielen bisher nur unter Linux. Das geht schon.


----------



## DaXXes (9. April 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Ich würde überlegen, dann eher auf Mac OS X zu wechseln.
Unter Linux ist es bisweilen schon ein Zirkus, einen Netzwerkdrucker zum Laufen zu bekommen.

Ich arbeite beruflich im Grafikbereich, viel mit Adobe Illustrator, InDesign, Photoshop usw. und da spielt Linux überhaupt keine Rolle, weil es für dieses Betriebssystem gar keine Software in dieser Art gibt.


----------



## VikingGe (9. April 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Soll der TE sich jetzt einen Mac kaufen, weil *du* Grafikdesign unter OS X machst? Wenn der TE (Web-)Entwicklung betreibt, spielen will und ansonsten eher Standardanforderungen hat, hätte das doch selbst gegenüber einem reinen Windows-Setup fast nur Nachteile...



> Unter Linux ist es bisweilen schon ein Zirkus, einen Netzwerkdrucker zum Laufen zu bekommen.


Was haben Linux-Systeme und Mac OS X gemeinsam? Richtig, das Drucker-System CUPS.


----------



## DataDino (10. April 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Es ist im großen und ganzen eine persönliche Entscheidung. Ich denke zum Thema Gaming ist hier alles gesagt. Was das angeht kann man leider noch nicht vollständig auf Linux setzen und dann sollte man sich auch ganz stark überlegen,  ob es einem dann Dual-Boot oder VM wert wäre.

Ich selbst habe zwar auf einem Notebook Linux am laufen. Das nutze ich aber auch nur, um Serverdienste zu testen. Ernsthaft als Desktop-System habe ich es nicht im Einsatz.

Allgemein zeigen hier viele Beiträge, wie sehr persönliche Empfindungen als Fakten hingestellt werden. Das kann schon ein wenig Angst machen. So Aussagen wie "für Web-Entwicklung ist Linux besser geeignet" oder "Programmieren macht man am besten unter Linux" halte ich schlicht für absoluten quatsch. Ich kenne definitiv kein Use-Case, bei dem das zutrifft (es sei denn man programmiert ein Bashscript oder entwickelt nativ für Linux eine Anwendung). Klar kann es durchaus auch speziellere Fälle geben, in denen es zutreffen könnte. Aber in meinem Nutzungsspektrum kann ich das absolut nicht bestätigen.

Genauso ist das liebe Office immer wieder Thema. Das ist ebenfalls eine Empfindungssache. Viele geben sich mit LibreOffice und OpenOffice zufrieden. Ich persönlich würde nicht mehr auf MS Office verzichten wollen. Zu Zeiten von Office 2003 wäre es mir auch egal gewesen. Aber seit Office 2010 bin ich konsequent bei MS Office geblieben. Habe zwar immer die neueste LibreOffice-Version auf meinem Linux-Notebook. Aber es hat nichts, weswegen ich umsteigen würde.

Wenn also bei dir nur Gaming ein Thema ist, dann solltest du wirklich bei Windows bleiben. Und auch bei der Webentwicklung macht Windows seine Aufgabe problemlos. Es gibt ausreichend Editoren und IDE's. Server sind ebenfalls fast alle vorhanden (das einzige war bisher Redis). Aber Node, Mongo, PHP, Maria/MySQL, Postgres, Apache, NGINX usw. laufen alle auch easy unter Windows. Ich verwende Visual Studio Code. Egal ob PHP, Node, Go oder Python. Für alles gibt es die nötigen Erweiterungen. Auch Eclipse PPT gibt es für Windows. Da ist eigentlich nichts, auf was du verzichten müsstest.

Ich sage zu jedem grundsätzlich: "Sehe es dir selbst an" und weise dabei auf entsprechende Unterschiede und mögliche Probleme hin (z.B. Treiber für bestimmte Peripherie wie Drucker, Scanner usw.). Der Rest muss der Jenige für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich würde mich aber definitiv nie dazu hinreißen lassen zu sagen, was jetzt besser ist. Ich kenne genug Leute, die das getan haben und am Ende mussten sie durch die Hölle. Mit den Geschichten könnte ich ganze Bücher füllen. Mit Linux sind schon sehr viele Leute tierisch auf die Nase gefallen. 
Das liegt aber nicht daran, das Linux schlecht ist. Das liegt daran, das es anders und vieles durchaus komplizierter zu erreichen ist (da einige bestimmte Dinge dann doch den Eingriff über die Konsole erfordern oder selbstständiges kompilieren voraussetzen).


----------



## ChrisX84 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Dem schließe ich mich an. Ich habe sowohl mit Linux als auch mit Windows keine Einschränkung beim Arbeiten gehabt und gerade dank SoftMaker Office ist fast volle Kompatibilität auch zu Office 2016 gewährleistet ist. Beim Spielen aber sollte Windows die hauptplattform bleiben, sofern kein Versuchen und Gebastel unter Wine gewünscht ist und das gewünschte Spiel nicht nativ (unter Steam) auf Linux läuft.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. April 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Ich nutze seit einiger Zeit Linux auf meinem Hauptrechner. Im Dualboot ist noch ein Win7 mit drauf.

Angefangen hat es um mal Linux auszuprobieren, mittlerweile fahre ich Win wochenlang gar nicht hoch. Ich nutze aktuell Ubuntu 16.04LTS zum arbeiten, surfen und auch zum spielen. Es hängt natrürlich von den Spielen ab die man so nutzt, aber in meinem Fall als passionierter CIV und Strategie Spieler habe ich eine mehr als ordentliche Auswahl in Steam an nativen Spielen, die auch alle Problemlos laufen (aktuell vor allem CIV 6, Warhammer und XCOM2), WoT läuft über WIne ebenfalls problemlos

Es gibt für mich nur 2 Gründe Win zu behalten, zum einen mein Jüngster, der (noch) keinen eigenen Rechner hat und unbedingt Win only Games zocken "muss" () und dBpoweramp, dafür gibts einfach keinen adäquaten Ersatz unter Linux. Um das mit WIne zum Laufen zu bringen war ich aber bislang zu faul, mal sehen ob ich da mal mit ner VM rumspiele...

Fazit, es geht, abhängig von den eigenen Spielen sehr gut komplett auf Linux umzusteigen. Installation war sogar simpler als eine Win Installation, Es ist alles (!) sofort gelaufen, Bastelarbeiten waren (sehr zu meiner Enttäuschung) ebenfalls nicht zu erledigen.


----------



## Oelks11 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich nutze seit einiger Zeit Linux auf meinem Hauptrechner. Im Dualboot ist noch ein Win7 mit drauf.
> 
> Angefangen hat es um mal Linux auszuprobieren, mittlerweile fahre ich Win wochenlang gar nicht hoch. Ich nutze aktuell Ubuntu 16.04LTS zum arbeiten, surfen und auch zum spielen. Es hängt natrürlich von den Spielen ab die man so nutzt, aber in meinem Fall als passionierter CIV und Strategie Spieler habe ich eine mehr als ordentliche Auswahl in Steam an nativen Spielen, die auch alle Problemlos laufen (aktuell vor allem CIV 6, Warhammer und XCOM2), WoT läuft über WIne ebenfalls problemlos
> 
> ...



Schau mal nach fre:ac . Das sollte das sein was dbpoweramp ersetzen kann.

Ich selber nutze Windows auch gar nicht mehr. Leider sind meine beiden "kleinen" auf Windows angewiesen da einige Schulprogramme nur unter Windows laufen.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. April 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*



Oelks11 schrieb:


> Schau mal nach fre:ac . Das sollte das sein was dbpoweramp ersetzen kann.



Tuts leider nicht...

AccurateRip gibt es bei keinem mir bekannten Ripper unter Linux (zumindest dann nicht, wenn man nicht in der Shell rippen möchte um dann die gebildete Checksumme händisch abzugleichen - das ist keine Vorgehensweise, sondern eine Zumutung...) und das Feature ist für mich quasi unverzichtbar.


----------



## nexx (18. April 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Laut Rubyripper › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de kann RubyRipper wohl mit AccurateRip umgehen:



> "Verarbeiten von Pregaps außer Track 1" ("Handling pregaps other than track 1"): Werden die Spuren in einzelne Dateien übertragen, muss entschieden werden, was mit den Pregaps geschehen soll. Wird kein Cuesheet benutzt oder sollen die gerippten Tracks später mit der* AccurateRip*-Datenbank {en} abgeglichen werden, sollte das Pregap angehängt werden (Append). Mit Cuesheet erreicht man mit Voranstellen (Prepend) ein authentischeres Abspielverhalten.



Ansonsten arbeite ich mit RipperX, bisher niemals Probleme gehabt. Ich vermisse es auch nicht, die Checksum nicht zu prüfen.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. April 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Ich habe das schon ausprobiert, aber Checksummen händisch zu prüfen ist nicht meins. Bei mir gehts um mehr oder weniger große Mengen an CDs, die zu rippen sind (waren), da möchte ich so wenig wie möglich Handarbeit reinstecken, ich will ja in erster Linie Musik hören. Da ist dBpoweramp aus meiner Sicht absolut unschlagbar, weil es mir alles abnimmt. Nur Plex (das ich als UPNP Server auf meinem NAS nutze) muss noch händisch aktualisiert werden. Das geht aber per Click auch praktisch von allein.


----------



## DaXXes (18. April 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Gibt es denn für Linux ordentliche Grafikprogramme?
GIMP ist mir schon bekannt, aber ich suche etwas für den professionelleren Einsatz, das mit Adobe und Corel mithalten kann. Beide Software-Riesen produzieren zwar auch für Mac, aber bislang nicht für Linux


----------



## DataDino (18. April 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*



DaXXes schrieb:


> Gibt es denn für Linux ordentliche Grafikprogramme?
> GIMP ist mir schon bekannt, aber ich suche etwas für den professionelleren Einsatz, das mit Adobe und Corel mithalten kann. Beide Software-Riesen produzieren zwar auch für Mac, aber bislang nicht für Linux


Gimp lässt sich definitiv auch im professionellen Umfeld einsetzen. Zugegeben lahmen die meisten Filter etwas. Aber optisch kann die Problemlos mithalten. Dann gibt es da noch Krita. Für Vektorgrafik neben Inkscape auch noch Xara oder Karbon.

Ansonsten, wenn diese nicht zufriedenstellend sind, bleibt nur das Nutzen von Windows oder MacOSX und den kommerziellen Anwendungen.


----------



## airXgamer (21. April 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Ich kenne auch Leute die mit Blender Grafiken und Bilder bearbeiten. Ich selber komme damit aber nicht zurecht.


----------



## nordischerdruide (27. April 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Ich nutze Linux seit 2008 und möchte es nicht mehr missen.
Und ja, seit 2008 hat sich einiges in Punkto Linux und Gaming getan.Ich spiele selbst auch unter Linux einige Spiele.Allerdings fährt man mit Gaming und Windows immer noch besser.
Deshalb habe ich auf all meinen Systemen neben Linux auch Windows.
Warum nicht das Gute von beiden nutzen?


----------



## Gimmick (28. April 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*



nordischerdruide schrieb:


> Warum nicht das Gute von beiden nutzen?



Weil zu faul zum Neustart ;D


----------



## Shutterfly (28. April 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*



nordischerdruide schrieb:


> Warum nicht das Gute von beiden nutzen?



Weil es den Workflow bricht. Wenn ich mal für 20-30min was anderes machen will, dann möchte ich nicht erst das komplette System rebooten. 

Ich will meine Programme so lassen, wie ich sie brauche. Einfach den Workspace wechseln, kurze Pause, danach weiter.


----------



## nordischerdruide (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Ich nutze schon seit einigen Jahren verschiedene Systeme(iOS,Android,Linux,Windows).
Alle haben VOR und NACHTEILE… ich müsste ja ziemlich BLÖD sein, sie nicht zu nutzen.
Leider geht das Umschalten nicht so flott wie im Auto, wo ich von Benzin auf Autogas und umgekehrt umschalten kann.
Trotzdem überwiegen die Vorteile, mit unterschiedlichen Systemen arbeiten zu können, den vermeintlichen Nachteile eines Zeitverlustes!


----------



## Noofuu (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Ich wünschte ich könnte auch wechseln da ich nur ein Spiel Spiele Arma 3 wo auch erst an eine Linux Version gearbeitet wurde und bis jetzt nichts mehr passiert :/ und unter Wine läuft es wohl nicht leider.
Für alles andere nutze ich eh meine PS4 Pro. Das beste beispiel ist jetzt wieder Win10 updatet und Ark läuft nicht mehr ich kann es nicht mehr richtig beenden die Texturen sind matschig obwohl alles auf Epic ist :/ 
Und schade das Adobe Photoshop nicht für Linux zu haben ist.

Aber auf kurz oder Lang werde ich wohl wechseln weil Windows 10 mich immer mehr nervt.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Linux für den "Haupt" PC? Games?*

Wie wäre es damit? 
[Benchmarks] Gaming in einer Windows-VM unter Linux? Geht das überhaupt performant?


----------

